# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #9226 - BB στο Κουκάκι

## neknas

Ποιος ενδιαφέρεται για bb σε a στο Κουκάκι. Εξοπλισμός έτοιμος.

----------


## neknas

Καλά κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται από Κουκάκι,Ν.Κόσμο, Δάφνη, Ηλιούπολη ... για ένα bb;

----------


## acoul

Πανοραμική με θέα και τον εξοπλισμό από την ταράτσα υπάρχει; Έχεις λινκ με Verano από ότι βλέπω, ίσως ο Κώστας που ξέρει κάποια περισσότερα για το δίκτυο να μπορούσε να σε καθοδηγήσει ... Γενικά η περιοχή σου είναι καλή για να περάσει το κέντρο προς Καλλιθέα - Ν. Σμύρνη ...

----------


## neknas

Έχω και φωτογραφίες από τον κόμβο μου. Ζητείται επειγόντως συνοικέσιο .... για link σε a

----------


## antony++

Από τον κόμβο μου στο Π.Φάληρο έχω καλή θέα προς τα εκεί και ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα λινκ εδώ και 2 χρόνια σχεδόν... Εκπέμπω προς τα εκεί σε b, αλλά μπορώ να αλλάξω το φίντερ σε a να δεις αν με πιάνεις. Σου στέλνω pm με τηλ.

----------


## Grafias_T

καλησπέρα
τελείως νέα στο όλο θέμα ΑWΜΝ, είμαι Κουκάκι και πολύ κοντά σου, μπορείς να βοηθήσεις???
grafias #13957

----------


## acoul

έχουμε κανένα νεότερο από τη περιοχή; μπορούν να περάσουν κάποιες διαδρομές από κέντρο προς Καλλιθέα και νότο ...

----------


## neknas

Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει ελεύθερο link για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για σταθερό κόμβο στο Κουκάκι.

----------


## geosid

an πιστευεις οτι βλεπομαστε γυρνα ενα πιατακι προς τα εμενα να το κολησουμε μεσα στο σ/κ .

----------

